
Rider: A New Cross-Platform .NET IDE by JetBrains - wsc981
https://www.jetbrains.com/rider/
======
sharemywin
feel like there should be a discount for hobbyist. I don't have a startup but
I'm a developer. I don't want to use it for work, but there's a possibility if
I use it I recommend it at work.

